# 2 chinchilla persian girls, 15M, Wiltshire



## chinchillapersian (Oct 2, 2010)

Right, we have two chinchilla persian girl cats, both approx 15 months old.

When we got them at 12 weeks, they had ringworm (thank you to the seller for that one!!!!), and all of our family got it.

Since they were identified as having ringworm, we took them to the vets and gave them Itrafungol medicine, but after 6 weeks they weren't cured. They have been living in a cage in a separate room since they were identified as having ringworm.

They have NOT been spayed, and have each had 1 litter each, all of which sadly died as they rejected them.

This July they were shaved, and I have been trying to give them the medical treatment they need, which is a shampooing in Malaseb shampoo 2-3 times a week, as well as redoing the Itrafungol medicine treatment (oral syringe once a day for 6 weeks (1 week on, 1 week off), but have failed miserably due to having 3 kids, a busy job and 1 more kid on the way. And I can't see the time situation getting any better, and it isn't really fair to have the cats living in a cage.

So, can anyone give these two very sweet cats a loving home, and spend the time each day to give them their medicine, and 2-3 times a week to bath them?

The ringworm is not visible (there are no visible scabby patches).

They will come with:
a big cage (4 feet by 3 feet by 3 feet), a cat box, a litter tray, food and water bowls, as well as 2 bottles of Itrafungol (approx £45 a bottle!!!) and half a bottle of Malaseb shampoo (£18 a bottle, noting you may have to buy another bottle).

If you would like to read a very similar story to ours, to know what you are letting yourself in for, please click here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/123995-help-my-kitten-has-ringworm-2.html

Need to be picked up from Calne, Wiltshire (20 miles from Bath, 15 miles from Swindon, near to M4 J17 and J16) by mid October (baby due at end of October).

Please be aware of what you are taking on, it is a big responsibility. Please do not just go "aaahhh fluffy kittens, for FREE" and let them run loose in your house. You will need to clean the cage with disinfectant regularly, as well as hoovering up the hair (preferably with a separate vacuum cleaner), and they will be in the cage for a minimum of 6 weeks (plus 2 weeks while you get a hair sample "grown" by the vet to confirm or deny if the ringworm has gone or not - costs about £20). There are additional financial implications (e.g. additional Malaseb shampoo at £18 a bottle, and if you run out of the 
Itrafungol, it costs £45 a bottle).

Please get in contact by PM.

Thanks for reading,

Steve


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So then let me get this straight the kittens had ringworm at 12 weeks and you then let them both get pregnant!!!!! 

I'm sorry ringworm is a absolute nightmare I once had 7 persians with it after taking in a new kitten. I would never ever want to go through it again. I mananged to clear them in 6 months. It can be done but its not easy. 

Good luck to your cats but personally I wouldn't want to take them on.


----------



## chinchillapersian (Oct 2, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> So then let me get this straight the kittens had ringworm at 12 weeks and you then let them both get pregnant!!!!!


Yes that is what I said. Sorry if you don't agree with it but that is what happened.



Cazzer said:


> I'm sorry ringworm is a absolute nightmare I once had 7 persians with it after taking in a new kitten. I would never ever want to go through it again. I managed to clear them in 6 months. It can be done but its not easy.
> 
> Good luck to your cats but personally I wouldn't want to take them on.


Thanks, looks like we have someone who is willing to take the challenge on.

We have 3 kids (who got the ringworm at 1, 2 and 5) who are now 2, 3 and 6 and my wife is expecting no4 in 4 weeks time (yes, we had ringworm and I let my wife get pregnant!!!) and life is very hectic. I have tried to do the treatments, but generally it gets left to last thing on a sunday night to bath them, and I didn't end up doing it.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

chinchillapersian said:


> Thanks, looks like we have someone who is willing to take the challenge on.


I hope they do have a good home to go to, but if it doesnt work out I'd recommend getting in touch with Jo Clements at the Chinchilla and Persian rescue near Devizes and see if she can help find them a good home. CST & SCS . You could also try their original breeder to see if she'd have them back, unless you've already tried that.

Did the breeder sell them on the active register? if not they should have been neutered.

I'd love to have them, but full up at the mo I'm afraid!


----------



## chinchillapersian (Oct 2, 2010)

Message for purrrrrfect.

Can we bring them to you on Saturday 6th November, to your house in Derby? I have sent a PM and an email and tried to ring you.

Otherwise I'll find other homes for them.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ones a golden persian the other is a chinchilla........and i hope you havent let them outside you should contact the stud owner you used to.

if you dont spay them anyone can just breed them and not care, maybe you should spay them or see if a rescue will take them?

if all their kittens had rignworm would you have still sold them? hope you pkd testing them before mating.

poor babies


----------

